# which new snowblower out of these



## throttlejunkie450 (Dec 24, 2013)

Cub cadet 3x hd 26
Ariens deluxe 28,30
Platinum 24 ,30
toro power max 926 hd oxe
im not a big fan of ordering compared to buying at local dealer since I have the tendency of having bad luck with shipping anymore these days although I do like the idea of not paying high sales taxes an pay (free delivery )lift gate delivery $50. which would be cheaper than sales tax
not sure between the motors in the deluxe28 models one briggs 250cc an one ariens 254cc
I have a toro single stage an also barrow some ones 2 year old cu cadet 524 which is nice other than the 208cc motor is lil underpowered and cute adjustment problems.i really like the power steering which kind of spoiled me compared to old dynamark I had years ago


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

My *humble 2¢* but I'd be inclined to go with either Ariens or Toro choices. I believe Cubs are mfd. by MTD which would not be my first of equipment. Others will more than likey disagree but as I stated it's my personal opinion.


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

throttlejunkie450 said:


> Cub cadet 3x hd 26
> Ariens deluxe 28,30
> Platinum 24 ,30
> toro power max 926 hd oxe
> ...


Take this with an open mind, because this is just my opinion. 

I would choose the Ariens or the Toro. Both would give you many years of service with minimal maintenance. Now FWIW, I have the Platinum 30. I chose it over the Deluxe because it had a 414cc 20 ft. lb. engine. Rough calculations puts it in the range of 13-16 HP. (Corrections on the HP are welcome). The governor hardly ever adjusts to give it more fuel. I am pretty sure, no other blower in this price range, will give this horse power. Honestly I don't think it needs this much power. I doubt that I will ever use it to its limit. 

Ariens Auto Steer has been working great for me, and I wouldn't give it up. Also it can blow normal snow and easy 40ft. 

The Deluxe model is very similar (less hand warmers, and larger engine). Now one thing I have to add here. The Platinum has a different chute control then does the Deluxe. You "really" need to check this out. My shoot control works fine but it needs to be set just right. 

There are some Ariens out there that are 2012/2013 models. The "newer or later " 2013 models (like mine), have the 16" tall tires. This caused Ariens to move the axle back a couple of inches, and relates to a heavy feel, do to more weight on the front end. I like this better, because the front stays down better at the end of the driveway. The more "center weighted" machines feel much better in the showroom and might be easier to turn.

I never owned a Toro but have used some. They are really nice machines also. As of today, I would be attracted to their joy stick type chute control, and also that chamber they have next to the impeller for buffering a portion of the snow. I heard good reports on both.

I'm far from an expert on snow blowers, but I have owned and used one for more then 40 years. 

Ken


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello throttlejunkie, welcome to SBF!! and i'll agree with joe on this one


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forum TJ. You will see from my signature where my bias is going to be. Toros are good machines too, but the old CC just ain't what she used to be. . You've got a pretty wide range of sizes on your radar, so you might want to narrow your search a little by figuring out what's going to work for your needs. I like the P24 for the larger engine size on a more compact blower. The larger wheels are good too as are the auto turn and the heated grips. These are all things that I like and reasons why I chose this machine over all of the others. I have quite a large area to cover, but some it requires a lot of tight corners. I couldn't be happier with my choice and I thank the members on this forum for helping me make it.
Good luck,
Larry


----------



## throttlejunkie450 (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks for the opinions fellas.i wish I could see and touch these begore making such expensive purchase.but were I live snowblowers seem to be only stocked once a yr an pickings are slim.i was suprised I wwas able to find the toro 926oxehd .If im able to buy a ariens I would like a Platinum series but would settle for a deluxe 28 or 30.all in all a 24 or 26 cut would be all I really need.i usually do 4 driveways which 3 are fairly large an 1 being steep an wide and multiple sidewalks.usually im not able to get to the steep driveway until a day later when the snow seems to settle an turns to concrete quick .my budget is around 1500.ish


----------



## Snowcone (Jul 17, 2013)

Consider searching craigslist or eBay for a used honda.


----------



## throttlejunkie450 (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks for the opinions fellas.i wish I could see and touch these begore making such expensive purchase.but were I live snowblowers seem to be only stocked once a yr an pickings are slim.i was suprised I wwas able to find the toro 926oxehd .If im able to buy a ariens I would like a Platinum series but would settle for a deluxe 28 or 30.all in all a 24 or 26 cut would be all I really need.i usually do 4 driveways which 3 are fairly large an 1 being steep an wide and multiple sidewalks.usually im not able to get to the steep driveway until a day later when the snow seems to settle an turns to concrete quick .my budget is around 1500.ish


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Snowcone said:


> Consider searching craigslist or eBay for a used honda.


*what Snowcone said* ^ '^ ^


----------



## throttlejunkie450 (Dec 24, 2013)

I would love to have honda and yamaha an considered a used one but people nearby still want more than what I can afford.that was my first plan since I own and have owend multiple honda and yamaha toys.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

I think I would go for a toro. I like the fact that there are no shear pins to brake. The controler works real well for the shoot . Last winter we had a blizzard here and saw one going threw the snow faster than any other blower I saw that day. I am also not shore how the auto steer on the ariens is going to hold up as its new. As far as the cub it's made by mtd thats all you need to know about that one. You could also look into the large frame snapper/simplicitys. They are made by briggs and stratton.


----------



## JSteinhoff (Oct 6, 2013)

throttlejunkie450

If your budget is $1500.00, you should be able to find a nice Honda HS928WAS or TAS on Craigs. I have right around that amount in my 2002 Honda and love it.
The drive system and motor, the two most important components, are far superior to the other machines you are considering...

Best of luck on your search.
Honda HS928TAS


----------



## throttlejunkie450 (Dec 24, 2013)

I just have a hard time spending that much on something used an most of the ones I have found are 2007 an older for 1500 bucks.trust me I have been looking for a newer honda 928 wheels or tracks for my price range for couple months an actually drove 320 miles tound trip last weekend to check one out that looked awsome on the computer but was petered out and seemed it was ready for a complete rebuild but seller wouldnt budge on price then traveled not to far from there for another which was nice but I cant justify spending 1800. on a 2004 either.if I can find a couple yr old one for my price range an still in greatshape I will jump on it like flies on $hit.


----------



## throttlejunkie450 (Dec 24, 2013)

More than likley il be buying the toro 926oxe hd unless im able to check out a couple ariens.it just sucks all the new snowbloweres in my price range have some new motor made by toro or areins while I was hopefully going to be able to find a left over model with a briggs on it.the one model with a briggs 250 I was interested in was the deluxe 28 but they seem to be sold out an can only find the areins 254 in that same model.


----------



## Kestral (Dec 22, 2013)

I have one neighbor on the right of me and one on the left. The guy on the right has a one year old Ariens I used it for the first time a few weeks ago and I was impressed its a 28 not quite sure of the exact model. The guy to my left has a new Toro it's the second model down from the top a 10" something. He had me over to have a look and I drove it around the driveway We have no snow rt now it all melted so could not give it a real go. My first impressions are it is real easy to move around I like the triggers to disengage the diff. The chute control is the bomb! Works fantastic by far the best control on the market. The motor seems fairly quiet I can't comment on the power yet. If the anti-clog chute works as advertised this thing looks like a winner! Yes the chute is plastic as well as the anti-clog unit but it does come with a lifetime warranty and reports are they seem to be holding up. Next big snow we have agreed to drive them back to back and I will post my thoughts.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

The motor on the toro is a briggs that says toro. The motor on the ariens is lct but says ariens. Its funny but there is briggs on the areins deluxe and smaller blowers.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 13, 2013)

Without a doubt I'd go with the Ariens Deluxe 30 but I base that on using one at one of the church buildings I help look after. In fact I am excited to be able to use it tonight after all the cars get out of the parking lot to clear snow out of the shady side parking lot. I LOVE it. The one I use is about 5-7 years old. See photos of it under the thread "RyGuy's Snowblowers"


----------



## throttlejunkie450 (Dec 24, 2013)

The new deluxe 30 model now only has a 291cc motor. The previous years they had 342cc which is a big difference. I wish I could get ahold of a left over with briggs and triggers.thats the only areins I have used which was a 09 or10 model but that thing ate anything I aimed at it but some nucklehead sleeze ball stole it out my buddys cabin up north but rather that than my snowmobiles.which they tried but were locked together


----------



## throttlejunkie450 (Dec 24, 2013)

It seems as of this year an the future snowblowers are getting more expensive an crappier parts like all these smaller name engines .it definitely went quantity over quality. I think they all turned into a mtd like brand anymore the more I research it seems.i hope im wrong


----------



## Snowcone (Jul 17, 2013)

throttlejunkie450 said:


> It seems as of this year an the future snowblowers are getting more expensive an crappier parts like all these smaller name engines .it definitely went quantity over quality. I think they all turned into a mtd like brand anymore the more I research it seems.i hope im wrong


You noticed what I noticed last year when I began my hunt for a new snowblower. And that is they are mostly all overpriced and cheaply made. It all started when I looked at the motors. All covered in plastic shrouds with plastic choke levers. Not to mention no throttle levers on some, only on off switches. 
With that in mind I started looking outside the big box stores and stumbled into a Honda dealership. The motors were what first caught my eye. No flimsy engine shrouds, no primer bulbs, remote engine controls, kick butt light, gas tank gauge etc. You really do get what you pay for, be patient and keep your eyes open for a used one. You get the best deals in the summer.


----------



## mkd (Dec 31, 2013)

throttle! I just bought the ariens deluxe 921030 with the ax lct made 254cc engine. I did look at the simplicity m1227e but did not like it. the electric motor that rotates the chute,the trigger levers for the steering,the shorter and smaller snow chute, and the 2" smaller impeller dia, and 2" smaller augers made me go with the ariens. my old machine was a 27 yr old ariens 924 8 hp Tecumseh. the engine starts and runs fine but the gearcase is getting sloppy. the 921 only has 7.5 hp but is advertised at 12.5 ft lbs tq. the 921 autotrac seems to work fine as long as it holds up. I don't like the center mount gas tank with the fill screen because you cannot use a funnel to pour gas, the chute crank you have to run with the right hand and is located closer to the left side of the dash. I've used it twice in light snow and it maneuvers fine and seems to be built pretty solid for the money. probably won't last 27 yrs like my last one but it doesn't need to as I'm 63 yrs old.


----------



## throttlejunkie450 (Dec 24, 2013)

Definitely let us know how that ariens does after a decent snowfall.im not in a big hurry buying a new unit an that ariens is definitely one on my list im looking at. I also checked out the simplicity which I can get a good deal since a one of my buddys sells simplicity and murray's out his shop but the electronic chute kept me also away .


----------



## celltech (Nov 8, 2013)

mkd said:


> throttle! I just bought the ariens deluxe 921030 with the ax lct made 254cc engine. I did look at the simplicity m1227e but did not like it. the electric motor that rotates the chute,the trigger levers for the steering,the shorter and smaller snow chute, and the 2" smaller impeller dia, and 2" smaller augers made me go with the ariens. my old machine was a 27 yr old ariens 924 8 hp Tecumseh. the engine starts and runs fine but the gearcase is getting sloppy. the 921 only has 7.5 hp but is advertised at 12.5 ft lbs tq. the 921 autotrac seems to work fine as long as it holds up. I don't like the center mount gas tank with the fill screen because you cannot use a funnel to pour gas, the chute crank you have to run with the right hand and is located closer to the left side of the dash. I've used it twice in light snow and it maneuvers fine and seems to be built pretty solid for the money. probably won't last 27 yrs like my last one but it doesn't need to as I'm 63 yrs old.


Congrats!! Im sure you will like it. I just bought the 921035 and it works great.


----------



## Brucebotti (Feb 10, 2013)

mkd said:


> throttle! I just bought the ariens deluxe 921030 with the ax lct made 254cc engine. I did look at the simplicity m1227e but did not like it. the electric motor that rotates the chute,the trigger levers for the steering,the shorter and smaller snow chute, and the 2" smaller impeller dia, and 2" smaller augers made me go with the ariens. my old machine was a 27 yr old ariens 924 8 hp Tecumseh. the engine starts and runs fine but the gearcase is getting sloppy. the 921 only has 7.5 hp but is advertised at 12.5 ft lbs tq. the 921 autotrac seems to work fine as long as it holds up. I don't like the center mount gas tank with the fill screen because you cannot use a funnel to pour gas, the chute crank you have to run with the right hand and is located closer to the left side of the dash. I've used it twice in light snow and it maneuvers fine and seems to be built pretty solid for the money. probably won't last 27 yrs like my last one but it doesn't need to as I'm 63 yrs old.


Wow.....I feel like I'm in the Twilight Zone....I'm 63 and purchased the exact same blower (921030) this year .

I've used it twice and mentioned the same problem with the chute crank. It should either be on the other side, or the auger and drive controls should be switched like all the other (2) snow blowers I have ever owned. I also don't like the gas fill screen, but I am hesitant to take it out when I fill it. Those items aside, I love it, and will give it another good test in the next few days when we are supposed to get a major storm!
Bruce


----------

